#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  مشكل:اجرا نشدن فايلهاي DVD در كامپيوتر

## touch

با درود خدمت دوستان گل بعضي از فيلمها يا سريالها كه با كامپيوتر يا لپ تاپ ميخواهي ببيني وقتي ميخواهيم اجرا كنيم فايل باز ميشه ميره تو قسمت ADIUOو VIDEOو ويديو رو كه باز ميكنيم بايد يكي يكي فايل اجرايشو پيدا كنيم تا فيلم رو با هزار دردسر ببينيم..خواستم بدونم نرم افزار خاصي نيست كه بشه راحت اجرا كنيم فيلهاي كه اتوران يا مولتي مديا نيستن و اون اينكه علتشو خواستم بدونم........از دوستان و همكاران عزيز نهايت تشكر رو  ميكنم


 :مشكل:اجرا نشدن فايلهاي DVD در كامپيوتر:  :مشكل:اجرا نشدن فايلهاي DVD در كامپيوتر:  :مشكل:اجرا نشدن فايلهاي DVD در كامپيوتر: .

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## fanus86

دوست عزیز 
1: معمولا این مشکل به خاطر تغییر نرم افزار های پخش کننده می باشد 
2: معمولا مشکل به خاطر کپی بودن دیوی دی هست و اینکه به صورت دستی از اصلی کپی شده باشه 
راه حل
1: شما میتونید از نرم افزار VLC استفاده کنید دانلود نرم افزار VLC
2: میتونید از برنامه MediaPlayer Classic استفاده کنید 
3: میتونید از نرم افزار Codec استفاده کنید

----------

*nekooee*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## touch

دست گلت درد نكنه دوست عزيز

----------


## nekooee

به صحبت های دوستم اضافه کنم که DVD ها فایلهای زیادی دارند که معمولا فقط یک یا دو تا از اونها فیلم اصلی هست و بقیه فایلهای اطلاعاتی هست. و برای کاربرهای معمولی تشخیص اینکه کدام یک فیلم هست سخته  و مجبور میشید همه رو اجرا کنید تا فیلم رو پیدا کنید.

در این حالت باید از نرم افزارهای مخصوص پخش DVD مثل power DVD استفاده کنید که گزینه ای برای پخش DVD مثل دستگاه های خانگی دارند و با انتخاب درایو مربوط به DVD خودش فیلم رو اجرا میکنه
موفق باشید

----------

*fanus86*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام دوست با صفا
شما هر پلیری که داشته باشید میتونید اتوران این دی وی دی ها رو اجرا کنی
کافیه داخل منوی اصلی برنامه کل فولدر رو داخلش نمایش بدی 
حالا یا Open Folder  رو بزن و یا کله پوشه با موس بنداز تو برنامه
اگه کیفیت و قدرت براتون ملاکه از  پلیر  بسیار قوی Power DVD استفاده کنید
این هم لینک دانلود پلیر محبوب

http://soft98.ir/multi-media/video-p...werdvd_12.html 
http://soft98.ir/multi-media/player/534-Gom-player.html
http://soft98.ir/multi-media/video-p...-KMPlayer.html
http://soft98.ir/multi-media/332-jetaudio.html

----------


## fanus86

اگر به صورت دستی می خواهید فایل ها را باز کنید به این صورت است 
در پوشه VIDEO فایل هایی که با پسوند vob هستند فیلم هستند
شما میتونید به صورت دستی فایل های Vob را با نرم افزار VLC باز کنید

----------

*fanus96*

----------

